# i need help with home color printing



## talley (Nov 6, 2009)

so i got my darkroom set up finally with a new color head for my bessler 23c 3 and I tried printing with tetenal's ra4 room temp kit and I don't know what I'm doing wrong.  The prints have no image just black.  Paper's not fogged since the frame the paper was in gave the paper white borders.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.
-Talley


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 6, 2009)

First rough cut would be that you used a safelight that wasn't or that you severely overexposed.

Errors in processing [chemical mix-up] might be a possibility, but less likely.


----------



## talley (Nov 7, 2009)

thats what I thought too so I tried cutting the printing time down, and there was no safelight on for any of this. still all I get is black.


----------



## compur (Nov 7, 2009)

Assuming no errors in processing and no safe-light being used:

Seems like you're over-exposing and/or your darkroom  isn't dark enough 
(i.e. light leaks).

Your enlarger may also be leaking light.  I have a 23C too and it leaks
like a sieve unless I cover up all the leaks with tape, black cloth, etc.


----------



## talley (Nov 7, 2009)

hmm didn't think about that. enlarger could be the problem.  I'll check that, still seems like it should still get some of an image


----------



## cblkdog (Nov 18, 2009)

What kind of exposure are you using? When I started I was told to use 4 secs as a base and then adjust F stops. That worked pretty well for most prints up to 11x14. By keeping the time constant you had one less variable for color shifts. Color paper is much more sensitive to light than b/w. Stay in your darkroom for 15-20 mins with all lights out to see if you have any light leaks.


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 18, 2009)

Are you stopping down the lens enough after focussing, test strips are needed, you're overexposing. H


----------

